# (SOLVED) laptop sudenly crashing

## roger_lf

Hi,

I have been getting a weird error for some weeks, random crashes in my laptop (it sudenly turns down). Fortunately I didnot lose any data or damage anything, but of course it worries me.

I am a n00b, so I could have forget to set something at the kernel... And I have some weird temperature readings:

```
 cat /var/log/kernel/log-2011-12-12-08\:44\:51 | grep temp

Dec 11 07:35:38 [kernel] [60610.791671] CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 16840)

Dec 11 07:35:38 [kernel] [60610.792446] CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal

Dec 11 13:33:04 [kernel] [12423.688889] CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Dec 11 13:33:04 [kernel] [12423.689664] CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal 
```

I don't know what kind of info is usefull to post here...  :Sad: 

The laptop is a Acer Aspire 5720G, a 64-bit system, NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS. It is already some 4 years old but up to now, it always worked fine.

Some observations I made:

1) It usually happens when I start using the laptop, i.e., if I turn the laptop on and it doesnot crash in the first 15 minutes, it does not crash anymore.

2) When it crashes and I turn it on again, it wont crash again.

3) Just before crashing (1 second before), everything gets really slow.

4) It usually happens if I am browsing the internet, independent of the browser (chromium or rekonq). It is more probable to happen if the webpage is heavy on flash.

5) First 15 minutes of use with a flash video on full screen is almost certain it will crash.

6) But it has happened to crash with no flash or webbrowsing involved (was watching a video on Dragon Player).

All help is apreciated!

Thanks,

Roger

EDIT: I cited flash a lot, so this could be useful:

```
 =================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.1.102.55 was built with the following:

USE="64bit kde (multilib) -32bit -vdpau"

```

and also

```
=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-285.05.09-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -acpi -custom-cflags -gtk"

```

EDIT 2: I have never looked at the nvidia use flags... Notice the -acpi there. Will recompile it. Is this the possible cause or is there something else?Last edited by roger_lf on Thu Feb 02, 2012 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi roger_lf,

If it isn't a fresh gentoo install and you didn't observed such behavior in your previous OS, chances are that you have a hardware problem.

Have you tried to boot with gentoo live CD or any other OS?  

Post the results of:

```
emerge --info
```

and also:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## roger_lf

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I have been using gentoo in this laptop, without any problems, since august (before that used kubuntu).

Here are the info:

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1500.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 2992.89

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1                                                                                                                          

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel                                                                                                               

cpu family      : 6                                                                                                                          

model           : 15                                                                                                                         

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz                                                                            

stepping        : 13                                                                                                                         

cpu MHz         : 1500.000                                                                                                                   

cache size      : 2048 KB                                                                                                                    

physical id     : 0                                                                                                                          

siblings        : 2                                                                                                                          

core id         : 1                                                                                                                          

cpu cores       : 2                                                                                                                          

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 2992.36

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

and 

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.39 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5250_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Dec 2011 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo kde

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 --jobs=2 --load-average=10.0"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus djvu dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde kde4 latex lm_sensors midi mmx modules mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre phonon policykit pppd qt3support qt4 readline sensord session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vlc xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi roger_if,

You might be dealing with hardware problems. Have a look in the Gentoo hardware instability guide.

G'Luck

----------

## roger_lf

Thanks, I will take a look at the link.

Roger

----------

## Aquous

This looks like overheating. The dmesg message indicates that your CPU is running too hot and that it's been throttled to lower the temperature. Random shutdowns also point towards overheating.

----------

## gerard27

Have you ever cleaned the inside of the laptop?

If not you might try that first.

Gerard.

----------

## roger_lf

Thanks for the feedback. I cleaned the laptop on monday. So far, no problems.

Thanks for the help.

----------

